# Finishing walnut



## sawdust99 (Jun 26, 2010)

when I put on a wood sealer on walnut it turns real dark. What is best way to finish walnut so you can see the grain and not have it turn real dark ? Thanks for any help.

Bob


----------



## Pezking7p (Nov 17, 2013)

What wood sealer are you using?


----------



## sawdust99 (Jun 26, 2010)

i have used 2 or 3 different ones and get same result.

Bob


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

What have you sanded the wood to?

I typically finish Walnut with Arm-R-Seal. It's dark brown, but really lights up and shows off grain in sunlight.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Are they all oil-based?

A thin blonde shellac coat will keep the grain visible and minimize the darkening. And I imagine a water-based poly would do the same.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

> What have you sanded the wood to?
> 
> I typically finish Walnut with Arm-R-Seal. It s dark brown, but really lights up and shows off grain in sunlight.
> 
> - jmartel


+1 to Arm-R-Seal. I usually wipe on anywhere from 3 to 6 coats, depending on the item being finished. Never seen walnut turn black.

Edit : Low quality picture of walnut with 3 coats of Arm-R-Seal


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The walnut should lighten a bit over time. Lacquer or blonde shellac alone will give you the most neutral color.


----------



## CharlesNeil (Oct 21, 2007)

The issue with Walnut these days is most of it is steamed, they do this to get the tannins in the wood to leach into the sap wood and color it, unfortunately it also causes the walnut to be much darker and often it will have a purple cast to it. While I could give you a dye formula, or as stated use some amber or blond shellac some Golden oak stain will often help alot . It helps to impart the golden hue as well as lightens it a tad. But be sure to do a test first to be sure your happy.


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Try using just waterborne poly. Nothing else. It'll cause the least darkening.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Kinda wonder what ya want walnut to look like.
I, for one, want the deeper hues, but I don't wash out the sap wood or the grain show.
Just me.
Bill


----------

